# Incra Jig, Cart before the horse



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I received an Incra Jig Ultra lite today. Exciting to get, but now I think I have to make a router table dedicated for it's use.

The fence range is 12.5 inches. I have attached an image of the unit. I am wondering what the smallest router table I can build for this unit, but yet have it practical. Smaller is better in my situation, or at least as far as this router table is concerned.

Any ideas?

As always, thanks for the wonderful feedback.

Steve Bolton


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

System Includes:

I thought I should add:

12-1/2 ” for extension and
22" INCRA Fence are included. Incidentally this cost is 139.00 and shipping is 10.98.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

24"x36" with the router to one side like in the picture would be my recommendation..

I've built 3 tables, and my last was the largest.. More room is good..
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/axlmyks-stuff/6446-router-table-cabinet-sunp0027s.jpg


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Steve,

Mike's option is a nice way to go and would work very well. If you want or need an additional route to travel, you may want to consider this option.

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BYOT--&product=620


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

It looks to be the same size as the original Incra that many of us have only ugraded materials. Very nice and congrats. Like Mike said, the 24 x 36 is good and I believe it would also fit on an Oak Park table just like many of us have. Many people sell an offset table top for this use. 

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

For reasons of space, I was hoping the reply would be smaller, but I am sure 24 x 36 is a good size.

What is a good way to pick out a router insert and then cut the top to size?

Thanks for the input.

Steve Bolton


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob N:

I missed the Oak Park table suggestion you had before I sent the last reply. That looks good. For some reason I thought they were about 400 dollars.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

S Bolton said:


> Bob N:
> 
> I missed the Oak Park table suggestion you had before I sent the last reply. That looks good. For some reason I thought they were about 400 dollars.
> 
> ...


Steve, here are some photos of my set up on the OP Table:


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Scott, a couple of us built a mini router table using a Bosch Colt trim router. In the following thread is when Bobj built his. You can see how this little router table was transformed and in the end he figured a way to use the Incra on it. Now I know you don't want to go that small but I think it was a neat idea and fun to look at how the table transformed and how he added DC to the Incra as well. There is a lot to be viewed and soaked in on this thread.

Corey
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I like the that mini router table concept, a lot. How do cut a round hole with such precision that the router base fits in it so well?

Thanks

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You need to talk to Bobj.. Scott. There is some other posts that involve this. Note he used a piece of plastic on top of mdf. It's pretty cool but I am sure Bob will answer any question you have. You could use a square one as well, I used an undrilled Oak Park 7 inch plate for mine. It fits many routers and if you wanted to go that route you can order one that isn't drilled.
My Mini: http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/4797-my-minirouter-table.html#post44844

http://www.routerforums.com/45519-post2.html

http://www.routerforums.com/45757-post27.html


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

I just pulled an S Bolton myself and ordered one of these babies last night! WOO-HOO! I can't wait to play with it!

I doubt that I can integrate in with my existing table so I'm going to buy one of the heartily recommended Oak Park tables in another month or so. In the meantime, I might try to rig the jig up to my table saw. 

For what it's worth, the manual for the Incra Ultra Lite jig has this to say about the dimensions of the ideal table:


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

duckarrowtypes said:


> I just pulled an S Bolton myself and ordered one of these babies last night! WOO-HOO! I can't wait to play with it!
> 
> I doubt that I can integrate in with my existing table so I'm going to buy one of the heartily recommended Oak Park tables in another month or so. In the meantime, I might try to rig the jig up to my table saw.
> 
> For what it's worth, the manual for the Incra Ultra Lite jig has this to say about the dimensions of the ideal table:



Congrats there Duckarrow! That is a nice jig... I think you will like it with the OP set up. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

The link below will show you how to make the top and how to make the plate fit like a clove..


http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html

===========


S Bolton said:


> I like the that mini router table concept, a lot. How do cut a round hole with such precision that the router base fits in it so well?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> sb


----------



## JDługosz (Sep 10, 2007)

S Bolton said:


> Any ideas?


Mine is similar, but larger. 

I put holes with threaded T-nuts in the table top, and stub knobs through holes in the plywood mounting plate for the Incra, rather than clamping it like you show.

The whole Incra stores on a shelf under the table, that's the same size as the table top.

I plan on adding T-tracks and miter track to the table top, and some other features not associated with the "top".

BTW, I also got the Incra set in hand before building the table, so I could get the fit right.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice going Duckarrow. I wish I could tell you that I have used mine and it works great. I can't though, because I haven't used the Ultra yet. It shouldn't be too long. I hope you will report (with photos) on how it goes with you.

I did assemble it and it looks like it is very well make. I mounted mine on a peice of birch plywood so it can be moved. Part of the problem is I don't have a suitable router table yet. I hope it won't be long before I have one made.

Good luck,

Steve Bolton


----------

